# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Moisture Resistant Bedford Cabinets (Bunnings)

## Kimbo3000

Hello.. Me again  :Smilie:  
I've been looking into the High Moisture Resistant (HMR) cabinets in a brochure from Bunnings to fill a void in my overly large laundry and fill my storage needs. eg https://www.bunnings.com.au/bedford-...binet_p0028639
I've read the reviews on bunnies site and found that they can be difficult to assemble and sometimes are missing screws etc.. neither of which I am bothered about particularly. 
Questions:
- Are they reasonably strong (ie not rickety).. I will be screwing 2 or 3 units together to fill the void, which should help with this a bit.
- Does the moisture resistance work (ie not fall apart when exposed to a bit of moisture/steam). I very rarely use the drier (maybe 3 to 6 times a year)..
- Are the feet adjustable so I can adjust for a slope in the floor? 
Cheers
Kimbo3000

----------


## droog

Those cabinets are fine for a laundry, HMR will not be affected by a bit of steam.
As for strength, how strong do you want? For general items they are ok but not for particularly heavy items. The back is only thin ~3mm so if treated roughly or loaded with heavy items they will not last. Best option is a bracket or batten to fix them to the wall.
The "feet" are nylon sliders, there is no adjustment.

----------

